# Over-oaking



## scsjohn (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello All, 

Question: Is there really a thing such as over-oaking. I really enjoy the oakiness of wine. I used a kit, put in the four packets (small packets from a vintners aus. cab. sauv) and now I am bulk aging with one spiral in there. I was hesitant to add 2 because of "over-oaking". But I reaaly enjoy oak flavors and was planning on adding the other spiral and aging them for the 6 weeks (only 5 weeks with 2). 

Would I be over-oaking this wine? It is a cab. sauv. and seems pretty powerful, so I think it (and I) can handle it. 

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes you can over oak. My advise is to leave the spirals in for a couple weeks then give it a taste a couple times a week untill you're happy. remember, you can always add more, you can't take it away.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 30, 2012)

Is it a french or american oak spiral? What toast level? I am an oak monster also but it matters what spirals you have. The three things to remember about adding oak is TASTE, TASTE AND TASTE AGAIN?


----------



## scsjohn (Jul 30, 2012)

It's American-Heavy spirals.

And if I do taste, do I need to top off again--little by little?


----------



## tonyt (Jul 31, 2012)

That's BIG oak. I'd do one spiral at a time. Taste every week. After 6 weeks (if you keep the first one in that long) then add the second spiral. Better yet you could add a French medium at that point for a while. Tie the spirals to fishing line for easy removal.


----------



## scsjohn (Jul 31, 2012)

After oaking, I thought I was supposed to bottle. Is it better to bulk age for a few months? Thanks for your help and suggestions!


----------



## tonyt (Jul 31, 2012)

I try to bulk age 6 months. If you have the time, patience and equipment. try it


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jul 31, 2012)

scsjohn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Question: Is there really a thing such as over-oaking. I really enjoy the oakiness of wine. I used a kit, put in the four packets (small packets from a vintners aus. cab. sauv) and now I am bulk aging with one spiral in there. I was hesitant to add 2 because of "over-oaking". But I reaaly enjoy oak flavors and was planning on adding the other spiral and aging them for the 6 weeks (only 5 weeks with 2).
> 
> ...


Yes you can make Chateau Plywood without much effort. A few things come to mind. One is the oak flavor will diminish after some time in the bottle. That can be a good thing if you over do it. On the other hand you can get fooled in thinking you have enough prior to bottling and find out later you wanted more. Another thing to keep in mind is total balance of the wine. You want the oak integrated but you also want to enjoy the fruit flavors. And if you share your wine you have to know that many do not care for an overwhelming wood flavor. It is fun as a new winemaker to experiment with oak and use too much. Think of the best bottle of wine you ever had, I would bet it was not an Oak Monster. Live and learn many of us have been here before. I will bet in two years you will be using less oak then you are now.
Malvina


----------



## robie (Jul 31, 2012)

What I was taught is this -
If you are a really big fan of oak, oak your wine until it just (barely) starts tasting like you over did the oaking. By the time the wine is ready to drink, the oak should back off to be just where you like it. You should experiment with this.

As was mentioned, not everyone is going to like max oak, so take it under consideration when you try to go for the limit.


----------



## scsjohn (Jul 31, 2012)

MalvinaScordaad said:


> . Think of the best bottle of wine you ever had, I would bet it was not an Oak Monster.



When I think back to the best bottle, that is the thing that sticks out. It's been a few years and my taste my have changed, but when I think about that wine, a Cabernet Sauvignon from Alexander Valley in California, I think it was the oak-iness mixed with the grapes that I loved.

That's what I'm trying to get. I don't usually give out much wine, though occasionally when folks come over for dinner, I'll bust out a bottle or two.


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 31, 2012)

scsjohn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Question: Is there really a thing such as over-oaking. I really enjoy the oakiness of wine. I used a kit, put in the four packets (small packets from a vintners aus. cab. sauv) and now I am bulk aging with one spiral in there. I was hesitant to add 2 because of "over-oaking". But I reaaly enjoy oak flavors and was planning on adding the other spiral and aging them for the 6 weeks (only 5 weeks with 2).
> 
> ...


 
Could you not split the batch into two, 3 gallon carboys and then experiment with one? Or, just break out a gallon and experiment. You could cut the spirals into to smaller pieces. I learned something in this thread, using fishing line for easier removal.

Does anyone know the life cycle of an oak spiral. How much time in the wine before it loses its effectiveness?

I agree with others that say you can do whatever you want, and not everyone will like the woods.


----------



## scsjohn (Jul 31, 2012)

RCGoodin said:


> Could you not split the batch into two, 3 gallon carboys and then experiment with one? Or, just break out a gallon and experiment. You could cut the spirals into to smaller pieces. I learned something in this thread, using fishing line for easier removal.
> 
> Does anyone know the life cycle of an oak spiral. How much time in the wine before it loses its effectiveness?
> 
> I agree with others that say you can do whatever you want, and not everyone will like the woods.



I didn't think about experimenting. I don't have 3 gallon carboys, but I do have a 5 gallon and 2 growlers. 

I should have posted before just sticking in the oak spiral. The fishing line is a GREAT suggestion. 

Also, the package says that allow 6 weeks for full effectiveness, but the web site goes on to say: 
Recommended Dosage: 1-2 8” stick-s per 6 gallons of wine. 2 sticks is the equivalent of 8 months in a new oak barrel. Let oak integrate in bottle for minimum of 6 months.


----------

